#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Tplink cpe510, vale a pena comprar? São boas ? Relatos...

## RanieldePaivaSilva

Pessoal, consegui um preço muito bom nessas cpe, e eu queria saber a opinião e relatos de quem já utilizou esse rádio, fico muito grato pela atenção !

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

em micro células uso como ap clientes 1 e 2 mb , tenho até 30 conectados sem problemas...

----------


## alexrock

É otima. Parece que as novas não suportam mais compliance mode (tese mode)

----------


## sphreak

> Pessoal, consegui um preço muito bom nessas cpe, e eu queria saber a opinião e relatos de quem já utilizou esse rádio, fico muito grato pela atenção !


O produto em si é bom. Mas tem seus poréns...

Tenho os modelos tanto em 2.4Ghz quanto em 5.8Ghz. Utilizo mais para fazer PTP dentro da propriedade do cliente. Geralmente dentro de propriedade rural ou micro célula com até 3~5 clientes. Por exemplo: O local que tem sinal na propriedade do cliente fica a mais de 60mts da casa. Coloco uma UBNT pra receber do POP e faço um PTP com um par de CPE 210 ou CPE 510. Com a vantagem de utilizar uma única fonte POE de 24V 1A pra alimentar a CPE e a UBNT que recebe.

Prós e contras::

Os prós: Elas tem um bom custo x benefício (+-R$180,00). São ótimas como AP sem TDMA ativo. Tem controle de banda por IP e por faixa de IP quando em modo router

Os contras (ao meu ver): A PORT1 que fornece POE a outro equipamento não fornece DHCP do pool da CPE... bom pra bridge.Tem incompatibilidades quando opera em modo cliente (que é o modo bridge delas). Só funciona bem quando é ESTAÇÃO de outros equipamentos TPLink. Para total compatibilidade com equipamentos Mikrotik e UBNT é necessário ter o PharOS na versão 2.0. 
A utilização como ESTAÇÃO conectado a AP's de marcas genéricas ou rádios antigos é problemático (principalmente na versão 2.4Ghz - CPE210) o que obriga muitas vezes a utilizar o equipamento CLIENTE em modo roteador (AP Client Router) que é o mais compatível. Os modos CLIENTE, BRIDGE e REPETIDOR podem nem conectar em AP genérico/antigo. Digo isso porque tive problemas em Bullet 2.4 antigo e em testes mais aprofundados (fui tentar conectar em tudo que é roteador Wifi doméstico comum... Greatek, DLink, Tenda...) só consegui conexão quando a CPE estava em modo AP Client Router... os outros modos não funcionaram. Quanto a equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti eu só senti dificuldade no PharOS 1.3 e APs MK e UBNT com firmwares mais antigos. Nos atualizados tudo estava OK!

O contrário não ocorre. A CPE em modo AP (com TDMA desativado) não apresentou problemas de conexão a qualquer outro equipamento, incluindo celulares, tablets, notebooks, rádios UBNT e MK clientes... Tudo OK!

O sistema operacional (PharOS) é deveras pesado para carga nos navegadores. Em PC fraco as vezes nem abre. Aqui os poucos equipamentos que tenho eu gerencio via celular (LG K10)... carrega melhor que nos PCs da empresa, entretanto quando o PharOS é aberto no Android a seleção dos itens pode não funcionar, o que obriga a ficar atualizando a página.

O PharOS é chato!! Toda vez que ele é acessado ele pede pra "salvar as configurações"... Eu sempre me pergunto... Salvar o que???



O controle de banda não pode ser feito por MAC, o que obriga a fixar o IP do MAC desejado e depois controlar a banda do IP fixado (outra bagunça da TPLink)

Os modos de funcionamento são meio zoneados ao meu ver: O modo AP é o bridge que transmite (pode ter múltiplos SSIDs), 

O modo CLIENTE é o modo bridge que recebe, 

O modo BRIDGE é o modo repetidor (recebe o sinal e retransmite com outro SSID), 

O modo REPETIDOR que é o modo reforçador de sinal (queria entender o porque dos modos BRIDGE e REPETIDOR... seria pra devolver o sinal pro AP?? meio zona isso) 

E o modo mais usado e mais sinistro... Digo sinistro porque demanda de uma configuração correta: O modo AP Client Router. Que nada mais é que que o modo cliente roteado (o station router nas UBNT). Nesse modo você recebe o sinal do AP, roteia pela porta PORT0 (na PORT1 não funfa), roteia por outro SSID do rádio (é... ele recebe, roteia na LAN e cria um outro SSID no WIFI... uma zona... mas dá pra desativar nas configs avançadas)



Tem um colega na cidade vizinha que montou um POP inteiro TPLink, com WBS510 ligados a setoriais corneta da Algcom, CPE510 nos clientes e TDMA MAXtream ativo. Por enquanto ele me contou que tá segurando. Daqui alguns dias vou fazer uma visita pra testar os rádios em carga e tráfego pra ver se não pede arrego!

Considerações finais: As CPEs tem um bom hardware para o preço delas. O sistema operacional (PharOS) é pesado mas funcional. Precisa treinar a configuração dela pois os modos de operação são um tanto "bizarros". Se a TPLink melhorar o PharOS tem tudo pra ser um ótimo produto. 

É totalmente utilizável e depois de configurado corretamente não costuma incomodar.

----------


## UAUTELECOM

Pelo preço não compensa won 5000 mimo 180.00?

----------


## RanieldePaivaSilva

> O produto em si é bom. Mas tem seus poréns...
> 
> Tenho os modelos tanto em 2.4Ghz quanto em 5.8Ghz. Utilizo mais para fazer PTP dentro da propriedade do cliente. Geralmente dentro de propriedade rural ou micro célula com até 3~5 clientes. Por exemplo: O local que tem sinal na propriedade do cliente fica a mais de 60mts da casa. Coloco uma UBNT pra receber do POP e faço um PTP com um par de CPE 210 ou CPE 510. Com a vantagem de utilizar uma única fonte POE de 24V 1A pra alimentar a CPE e a UBNT que recebe.
> 
> Prós e contras::
> 
> Os prós: Elas tem um bom custo x benefício (+-R$180,00). São ótimas como AP sem TDMA ativo. Tem controle de banda por IP e por faixa de IP quando em modo router
> 
> Os contras (ao meu ver): A PORT1 que fornece POE a outro equipamento não fornece DHCP do pool da CPE... bom pra bridge.Tem incompatibilidades quando opera em modo cliente (que é o modo bridge delas). Só funciona bem quando é ESTAÇÃO de outros equipamentos TPLink. Para total compatibilidade com equipamentos Mikrotik e UBNT é necessário ter o PharOS na versão 2.0. 
> ...





> Pelo preço não compensa won 5000 mimo 180.00?


Consigo cpe510 por 160 reais, sempre ultilizei wom, mas o preço minimo que consegui das woms é de 245 reais com frete... diferença bem considerável em relação os preços !

----------


## wnscamargo

Comprei duas p'ra fazer PTP e não me arrependo. Configurações meio complicado de fazer, mas se dominar na configuração e no apontamentos delas, manda bala

----------


## muttley

> Comprei duas p'ra fazer PTP e não me arrependo. Configurações meio complicado de fazer, mas se dominar na configuração e no apontamentos delas, manda bala


Passa quanto? em ponto a ponto? 50 a 90 Mbps???

----------


## wnscamargo

Não, no momento passo 20mb numa distância de 1.100 km

----------


## muttley

> Não, no momento passo 20mb numa distância de 1.100 km


hummm.... pois é..!!! Eu estava pensando em busca meu link de internet com essas cpes. 
Preciso busca 50 megas, em 800 metros! É claro que ja comprei sxt, mas 
eu queria retirar as sxt, e colocar em cliente, da minha rb433 com painel, ou do groove. 
Mas vou deixar quieto!

----------


## wnscamargo

Que painel você está usando no momento ?

----------


## muttley

> Que painel você está usando no momento ?


Painel wirelink, que é o mesmo da Glink. Que serve tbm pra bullet, esses painéis. 
E tbm penso em comprar painéis da aquario, mas dizem ser coisa de amador usar
esses painéis. Mas vou pesquisar mais um pouco sobre eles. 
E se for coisa problemática, vou comprar painel com rb912 que achei por 850,00

----------


## wnscamargo

Que cpe vc usa com os painéis, e quantos clientes pendurados ela aguenta ?

----------


## sphreak

> Passa quanto? em ponto a ponto? 50 a 90 Mbps???


Essas CPEs são MIMO. Então deveriam ser de 300Mbps... Só que as portas LAN sao 10/100 ... Então a limitação fica aí!

----------


## ozielinfo

Os 300Mbps a fábrica usa como propaganda mas também pra se referir que é equipamento N no caso de ser 300Mbps é Mimo e 150Mbps quando é equipamento N simples, nunca mesmo na melhor situação esse equipamento vai chegar ao seu rendimento máximo e isso eles sabem e por isso não perdem tempo e dinheiro colocando porta Gigabit ( e não pense que qualquer equipamento na faixa dos R$200,00 vai ter rendimento maior de 10 a 20% do valor anunciado). Agora ótima opção de baixo custo pra quem precisa de pouca banda!

----------


## muttley

> Que cpe vc usa com os painéis, e quantos clientes pendurados ela aguenta ?


Eu uso nanoloco2, cpe tplink 2.4, nanostation 2-10dbi, nos clientes, conectados em 
painel com rb433, e bullet com omni 12 aquario. Mas em breve vou setorizar tudo!

----------


## vitorhugonalves

> Pessoal, consegui um preço muito bom nessas cpe, e eu queria saber a opinião e relatos de quem já utilizou esse rádio, fico muito grato pela atenção !


Boa noite,
Utilizo ela como modo repetidor, utilizo o modelo que só tem o rádio em 2.4g
GHz, não tive nenhum problema. A console de gerenciamento é muito simples, foi bem fácil sua configuração. Possui gerenciamento remoto.

----------


## rubem

> A utilização como ESTAÇÃO conectado a AP's de marcas genéricas ou rádios antigos é problemático (principalmente na versão 2.4Ghz - CPE210) o que obriga muitas vezes a utilizar o equipamento CLIENTE em modo roteador (AP Client Router) que é o mais compatível. Os modos CLIENTE, BRIDGE e REPETIDOR podem nem conectar em AP genérico/antigo. Digo isso porque tive problemas em Bullet 2.4 antigo e em testes mais aprofundados (fui tentar conectar em tudo que é roteador Wifi doméstico comum... Greatek, DLink, Tenda...) só consegui conexão quando a CPE estava em modo AP Client Router... os outros modos não funcionaram. Quanto a equipamentos Mikrotik e Ubiquiti eu só senti dificuldade no PharOS 1.3 e APs MK e UBNT com firmwares mais antigos. Nos atualizados tudo estava OK!


Só usei pra mini-PTP's também, e tive esse problema lá pelo primeiro que usei em outro AP, tive que atualizar a RB433 de 3.x pra acho que 5.2x. Nos outros depois conectou em bridge normal numa RB133 com firmware ainda 3.x (Deve ser de 10 anos atrás, é o que uso em casa pra teste, nunca atualizei).

Só que cuidei que as primeiras eram V1 (A maioria usei mini-PTP com elas nos 2 lados), e as últimas que comprei já eram hardware V2. Não anotei o firmware das mais velhas (Raramente volto em cliente que faz esses mini-ptp, só quando queima) mas as novas já vieram com firmware 2.0 (Hardware V2, Pharos 2.0).

Não sei bem o que mudou mas pra mim que o hardware V2 é bem mais rápido pra salvar, reiniciar e conectar quando você derruba a conexão (kick, ou altera algo na interface wifi no AP RouterOS), imagino que seja um chipset melhor, ou ram mais rápida, alguma melhoria tem.

----------


## marcelocruz

ola boa noite li o post inteiro porem nao entendi 

alguem pode me dizer no caso como configurar a cpe 510 em ap router..


no caso toda fez que seleciono a opção aprouter simplesmente perco acesso a ela e tenho que fazer o reset

----------


## sphreak

> ola boa noite li o post inteiro porem nao entendi 
> 
> alguem pode me dizer no caso como configurar a cpe 510 em ap router..
> 
> 
> no caso toda fez que seleciono a opção aprouter simplesmente perco acesso a ela e tenho que fazer o reset


Você perde acesso porque a porta ETH0 vira porta WAN e os clientes deverão conectar via WIFI.

O primeiro passo é fixar IP na placa de rede do PC. 
Exemplo: IP 192.168.0.111 Máscara de rede 255.255.255.0 Cateway 192.168.0.254

Inicialmente o modo AP Router vem com o servidor DHCP desativado, sendo necessário ativá-lo depois, por isso é necessário fixar o IP da placa de rede no PC.

Outra dica é: Inicie a configuração pelo Quick Setup, pois o PharOS é meio burro se mudar o modo de operação por fora desse método.

----------


## marcelocruz

ok vou fazer desta forma... tenho uma pergunta.. na verda de o cpe 510 era para cliente porem ele encontra a omnitik porem nao conecta tentei no modo cliente bridge e outro...

por isso ja que nao serve para cliente vai virar ap

----------


## sphreak

> ok vou fazer desta forma... tenho uma pergunta.. na verda de o cpe 510 era para cliente porem ele encontra a omnitik porem nao conecta tentei no modo cliente bridge e outro...
> 
> por isso ja que nao serve para cliente vai virar ap


O PharOS é chato pra conectar em outros APs mesmo. Se for usar ela como AP Router não esqueça de desativar o Maxstream (TDMA nativo) e o servidor DHCP desse equipamento vem com um controle de banda por IP interessante e de baixa latência.

Se tiver um router atrás dela, não configure como AP Router, selecione a opção Acess Point no Quick setup

----------


## marcelocruz

boa noite configurei no caso em accesspoint pois tenho uma omnitik ja na ativa
..uso ether 1 10.0.0.1 & 10.0.02 na ether1 do omnitik

mas usei essse ip na cpe 510 10.0.0.4

e na rb 10.0.0.3 porta 4 

mas NAO tive exito muitas duvidas sem ativar dhcp na cpe 510...ajuda

----------


## sphreak

> boa noite configurei no caso em accesspoint pois tenho uma omnitik ja na ativa
> ..uso ether 1 10.0.0.1 & 10.0.02 na ether1 do omnitik
> 
> mas usei essse ip na cpe 510 10.0.0.4
> 
> e na rb 10.0.0.3 porta 4 
> 
> mas NAO tive exito muitas duvidas sem ativar dhcp na cpe 510...ajuda


OK... mas o que ocorreu? Não passou banda? Não há conexão via WIFI?

----------


## marcelocruz

nao passou banda

----------


## sphreak

> nao passou banda


Bom. Primeiro você deve ligar ela diretamente na saída da RB. Esse IP 10.0.0.XXX na CPE510 vai servir só pra você ter acesso a ela.
Ligue a saída da RB na porta LAN do POE TPLink.

Siga as seguintes instruções:







No próximo passo é importante observar o seguinte: Sua placa de rede deve estar com IP fixado na faixa da CPE e o gateway configurado na CPE deve ser o do seu concentrador de rede.
Outra coisa importante neste passo é: Se você ativar o DHCP, ela vai fornecer IP aos clientes na faixa 192.168.0.XXX, se você deixar inativo os clientes vão pegar IP da sua RB.





Eu utilizei uma CPE210 para estes prints. Mas o esquema é exatamente igual para a CPE510.

----------


## marcelocruz

ok ate ai sim

mas aconte o seguinte quando coloco a cpe 510 na porta da rb nao

consigo acessar ela nao sei o que acontece.. mesmo na faixa de ip 10.0.0.4 ou 192.168.0.254 a de fabrica dela....

quando fiz o procedimento acima conectada ao computador apos terminar a configuraçao com ip 10.0.0.4 na cpe

e colocar ip na porta da rb 10.0.0.3/30 .... meu cliente ficou sem internet e ate eu que uso pppoe na porta3 da rb;..... restaurei um backup e voltei dinovo a estaca zero nao sei o que fazer.............

----------


## marcelocruz

resolvido coloquei ip dinamico tanto na cpe 510 10.0.0.4 dinamic e na rb 10.0.0.3/24
passou banda e testei uma airgrid nela.. funcionou que uma maravilha,

----------

